# Looking for Distortion for DLS Nobelium Tweeter



## ar3nbe (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey guys, im seriously after a distortion plot for the DLS Tweeters, either Nobelium or Iridium (ment to be very similar). Ive searched, and there is nothing so far.


----------

